# Brownin down!!!!



## Walter1 (Aug 17, 2016)

Two days ago. Morning sun. Lovin' it.


----------



## Dee-Dee Idrais (Aug 18, 2016)

Gorgeous babies


----------



## Walter1 (Aug 18, 2016)

Dee-Dee Idrais said:


> Gorgeous babies


Thanks. They and I love the heat and sunshine.


----------



## Dee-Dee Idrais (Aug 19, 2016)

I don't blame you, I love heat and sun as well.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

